
Ask HN: Why US tech companies asking for work permits from remote freelancers? - sl0wik
US remote positions usually got requirement &quot;Eligible to work in the United States&quot;.<p>In almost any other country employer care about things like timezone, or communication skills but not about work permits in case of a remote position.<p>Is this related to mindset, or there are some regulations blocking overseas freelancers to do remote jobs for US companies?
======
badpun
One factor for why companies are more comfortable hiring a person living in US
is that then both ends of the contract fall under US law. Meanwhile, if the
freelancer lives overseas, then the combination of US and that country's laws
are applicable, which can create an unparseable mess. This is especially
important in area of copyright, because the company wants to be 100% sure that
the freelancer passed the rights to code to them (and you can't be 100% sure
of that if you don't understand applicable laws of the freelancer's country).
You could even potentially lose a VC deal because of it, as unclear status of
the code ownership could come up in their due diligence.

(I am not a lawyer, this are just my layman speculations).

------
gt2
This question has come up before and I believe the answer depending upon
company and whether it was employment or contract.

In my experience, it's flexible. But consider that companies have their own
legal departments, advice, and tax requirements that may make the decide on
hiring only people in their own jurisdiction. Technically yes they could all
hire whoever they want as an independent contractor and make the bank transfer
but that's too messy for many of them.

------
soneca
I believe this is for _" Remote in USA only"_ positions. I believe it's due to
the bureaucracy of hiring international employees.

------
dhandalanawaz
I don't think you need it if you're working remote. We at HackerBay.io never
ask for permits / visa if you're remote.

~~~
AjJi
FYI, your careers link (footer) is dead, it leads to /interviews instead of
/interview.

